# Audi TT 3.2 FSI V6 Roadster.



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

German "Autobild" have a duo test between the Alfa Romeo Spider 3.2 V6 and the Audi TT 3.2 *FSI* V6 Roadster in Nr 9 of 2-3-2007.
I don't have the magazine yet but the Question is do it have FSI or not.
And have this something to do with de Februar 3.2 FSI anouncement from a while back.

Hans.


----------



## darTTh audi (Dec 17, 2006)

There was an interview with the Executive VP of AoA posted on Audiworld recently where he mentioned the 3.2 as being FSI as well.

link here, FSI comment on page 2


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

3.2s are not FSI, engine code is BUB.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> 3.2s are not FSI, engine code is BUB.


Iceman posted a link a few weeks ago which suggested that the 3.2 VR6 from build week 9 would be a 3.2 VR6 FSI.

So it maybe true. :? :?

I know that Audi have another 3.2 V6 FSI which they fit into the A4, A6 and others, but it is not the one we are talking about here. :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

FSI is totally pointless - not sure why people are even interested in it. bhp is the same IIRC?

A4 one doesnt fit again IIRC - mounts the other way.


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

vagman said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > 3.2s are not FSI, engine code is BUB.
> ...


That engine is mounted longitudinally in the A4/A6/A8 whereas the TT takes transverse engines. That's why TT's don't have proper Quattro (did I really say that given I've got one on its way?).


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

TTRTWO said:


> vagman said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


I know that the A4 3.2 wont fit the TT, that's why I mentioned that there was the other 3.2 V6, so that people wouldn't say that I was getting confused with it. :?

.....if that makes sense. :? :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Week09 was last week.


----------



## Foiel (May 8, 2002)

Buongiorno everybody,

Actually that's the point.. I can't understand why Audi on such a new model like the TT which should represent the sporty image is not installing the 3.2 FSI which has 255 and should be a newer version of the 3.2.. I've already sent an e-mail do Audi Italy and i'm waiting for reply.. It does not make any sense.. It has also 5 HP more.. !! the 3.2 should be a pretty old engine... Isn't it ??

Why do they do that ?? reliability reason ??

Arrivederci. 8)

Foiel


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

vagman said:


> TTRTWO said:
> 
> 
> > vagman said:
> ...


Apologies - your e-mail made complete sense if I'd read it properly!


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

Well, we will know in a couple of weeks or so as people take delivery of week nine cars. I personally doubt it but lets find out.


----------



## Foiel (May 8, 2002)

I was not correct.. ! the 3.2 FSI has 265 HP on the A5 !!!!!!!!!!!! what about TT ???!!! It does not make any sense at all.. At least for me ...

Come on Audi...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But which way is the engine mounted in the A5. The 3.2FSI doesnt fit in the TT.


----------



## Foiel (May 8, 2002)

Toshiba thank you.. I got an answer to my doubts ! it's a matter of size of the engine.. Now it makes sense..

Thank you again and have a great day!

ARRIVEDERCI 8)

Foiel


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Whe are talking about a Volkswagen 3.2 litre VR6 engine with 250 hp 320 Nm of torque (Audi TT).








and a Audi 3.2 litre FSI V6 engine (Audi A4, A5, A6 and A8.)








But the Passat have a volkswagen 3.2 litre VR6 FSI engine with 250 hp and 330 Nm of torque due to the FSI.

Hans.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Bugger im send mine back, 10nm and three letters on the plastic cover (FSI) is a must.

pls someone tell me why FSI matters? its a marketing acronym!
Where or what do i get extra?
Why should i have it?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I've just emailed my contact at Audi to find out either way. He is saying he has heard nothing about it, but will come back to me.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ok, got a reply.

xxxxxxxxx,

The Product Manager has advised that there are no changes to the current non-FSI 3.2 engine planned.

Kind regards
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

-----Original Message-----
From: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Sent: 06 March 2007 17:32
To: [email protected]
Subject: xxxxxxxxxxxxx

xxxxxxx

Can i ask a very quick question of you? 
Can/Could you tell me if Audi have/are changing the engine for the 3.2 from WK09 onwards from the non FSI version (Engine Code BUB i believe) to an FSI version?

xxxxxxxx


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks for putting this to bed - ought to stop speculation for another week or so.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I've just emailed my contact at Audi


pretty quick reaction for someone who says he doesn't care about this 'feature' at all


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> FSI is totally pointless - not sure why people are even interested in it. bhp is the same IIRC?


Peak hp is one factor. Fuel economy is another. Torque/hp curves are another. People put too much emphasis on peak power. Mid-range is far more important, as is throttle response. That's the part of the motor most used. I don't know too many people that redline their street car motor at every gear change. Anything to make the motor more efficient is worthwhile, no matter if peak power is affected.

Not sure the displacement of Audi's new 265hp V6 FSI motor. I'm guessing 3.2. Not sure what cars they'll put it in other than the A5. Probably the TT.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Speed Racer said:


> Not sure the displacement of Audi's new 265hp V6 FSI motor. I'm guessing 3.2. Not sure what cars they'll put it in other than the A5. Probably the TT.


Not the TT, and it's already in the A8.

Hans.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

der_horst said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I've just emailed my contact at Audi
> ...


Im not bothered for me, just feel it unsettles people and makes them think they've ordered the wrong thing, or been ripped off which i dont believe is the case. However i just felt a quick check would be the best thing :wink:


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> pls someone tell me why FSI matters? its a marketing acronym!
> Where or what do i get extra?
> Why should i have it?


I think the only obvious thing to commend it is lower emissions 207 v 224


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

Well just got off the phone to the dealer and my engine number begins with BUB so no FSI for what it's worth. Feb 07 production so Tosh's contact is right.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Ye of little faith!


----------



## evenfaster (May 15, 2006)

many posting for a topic that is not quite correct... the article in "Autobild" never mentioned FSI for the 3,2 motor of the Audi TT Roadster!!! Have it at home, was interested how Audi managed the new Alfa Spider...


----------



## Foiel (May 8, 2002)

Hi !

How did Audi TT manage the New Alfa Spider ? I think that the Alfa spider looks good but that's about.. Heavy like an elephant and form the technical point of view the TT is just better.. I'm waiting to have a close look to the TT roadster in deep blue but the spider is the best looking spider on the road so far.. I'm waiting to see the new TT..

Arrivederci !


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Ye of little faith!


I new all along that Hans was talking Bollocks :lol:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

blagman said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Ye of little faith!
> ...


To be fair to Iceman - he just posts what he hears as speculation / is in the mags / etc. - don't think he ever claims that it's fact.


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

FSI to Audi is an important as their corporate grill. As soon as they can fit FSI motor changes into existing models they will, whether that be next MY or a mid-year update. The fact that it's not in current models means one of two things...either they're sitting on a bunch of already built motors they need to first get rid of, or they have yet to ramp up production of the FSI motors to the point they can incorporate into production without slowing down production. probably both, and I bet they wait to incorporate the FSI V6 into next MY, which will make 07 models less desired by "spec junkies" in the future.

BTW, the V6's the US are getting in the TT's as of now are direct injection as opposed to spark ignition in yours. I bet Audi is just using the UK and other markets to finish up the supply of the old engine. The direct injection engine will be 15% more fuel efficient (which is what FSI is all about--fuel efficiency).


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

There are a few main differences between the 3.2 litre VR6 engines with and without FSI.
The old *NON* FSI *15Âº* VR6 3.2litre engine have 3189cc, 250 hp @ 6300 rpm and 320 Nm @ 2500 rpm of torque.
The new FSI *10.6Âº* VR6 3.2litre engine (Passat) have 3168cc, 250 hp @ 6250 rpm and 330 Nm @ 2750 rpm of torque.

German "Autobild" is claiming in the index they are testing a TT Roadster 3.2 FSI Quattro.
But the tech info say the engine is a NON FSI VR6, 3189cc and 320 Nm.
Like most magazine's they don't have there facts right.
They write bullocks like most magazine's.
*I'm sorry to give you al false hope and confusion based on the two German magazine's info.*

Hans.


----------

